# #gentoo.de

## l3u

Ist euch schonmal aufgefallen, daß im Kanal #gentoo.de auf freenode nur End-Spacken unterwegs sind, die meinen, daß die absoluten Checker-1337-(0d0rz und h4XX0rz wären und von denen man nur blöd angemacht wird, sobald man was fragt? Ich mein, muß man sich das echt gefallen lassen? "Benutz doch lieber wieder Windows, Kleiner" und solche Sprüche, bloß, weil man irgendwas fragt, was man eben in den 4 Jahren Linux noch nie gemacht hat?!

----------

## tost

Ich denke es ist häufig auch Ironie, aber der Ton ist sicherlich nicht unbedingt der "nobelste" !

----------

## Lenz

Nein, das ist denke ich meist keine Ironie. Ist mir auch schon seit längerem aufgefallen. Da wird man dann von  als Voll-Noob hingestellt, nur weil man offen zugibt, nicht alles wissen zu können und auch mal eine Frage hat. Das sind halt meist dann auch noch die Leute, die eigentlich nichts drauf haben, aber rumprahlen müssen, wie toll sie sind. Was damit kompensiert wird, weiß ich auch nicht, und auch nicht, was diese Unsitte soll. Fühle mich daher in #gentoo-anfaenger schon seit Jahren wohler.

Gruß,

Lenz.

Edit: Kommt aber auch auf die Uhrzeit drauf an, wann man da ist.  :Wink: 

----------

## l3u

Ich find den Tonfall da echt unangebracht. Ich hab wirklich den Eindruck, daß da haufenweise Kiddies unterwegs sind, die meinen, daß sie auf einmal gaaanz toll sind, nur weil sie Gentoo installiert und SuSE gelöscht haben.

----------

## Kopernikus

 *Quote:*   

> Ich hab wirklich den Eindruck, daß da haufenweise Kiddies unterwegs sind, die meinen, daß sie auf einmal gaaanz toll sind,

 

Hallo zusammen,

ich war noch nie in einem IRC-Channel, werde das aber demnächst mal machen.

Allerdings muss ich eines dazu sagen:

Ich bin auch ein 16 Jähriger Schüler und ich weiß auch wie ich mich zu benehmen hab und das tue ich auch.

Ich kann nichts für meine Altergenossen, aber es gibt nunmal überall 'schwarze Schafe'. Leider.

Auch ältere Leute können sich daneben benehmen.

Es entsteht immer ein schlechtes Bild von der 'heutigen Jugend'. Ich weiß das es viele Idioten unter den Jugendlichen gibt.

Aber es sind nicht alle Jugendlichen so wie es im Fernsehen dargestellt wird!

Bitte versteht mich nicht falsch: Ich will hier kein Feuer schüren oder sowas.

Ich will nur für mein Recht kämpfen das nicht alle Jugendlichen schlecht,unhöflich und böse sind.

Ich hoffe man kann mich verstehen.

Gruß

Kopernikus

----------

## think4urs11

Das 'Schwachmatentum' im IRC ist ja auch in keiner Weise altersabhängig.

'Kiddies' steht in dem Kontext mehr für ... wie sag ich das ... Menschen deren soziale Kompetenz noch knapp innerhalb des  eigenen intellektuellen Tellerrandes endet.

Es gibt auch genügend im Altersbereich 30+ denen anständiges Verhalten im Medium Internet schlicht abgeht.

Das aber das l33t-sein eher bei der jüngeren Generation 'angesagt' ist ist auch eine Tatsache - ab einem gewissen Alter weiß man einfach ob man gut ist oder nicht und muß nicht mehr mit (gefährlichem Halb-)Wissen glänzen vor der Gang.

Abhelfen kann man sich eigentlich nur durch konsequentes ignorieren derartiger Kandidaten. Eine Zeitlang bekommt jeder bei mir eine Chance - aber irgendwann gilt entweder vernünftig oder 'Pech gehabt'.

Ich weiß ja nicht wie es anderen geht aber ich habe was das angeht in den gut 13 Jahren in denen ich inzwischen im Internet (+ ein paar vorher in Mailboxen und Co) herumstolpere ein extrem dickes Fell bekommen. Und unreflektiert _irgendetwas_ glauben/ernst nehmen was man online aufgeschnappt hat sollte man sowieso nicht. Gilt imho auch und gerade fürs chatten abseits von Fachthemen.

----------

## l3u

Ich will auch sicher nicht behaupten, daß alle Jugendlichen Deppen sind. Obschon schon Sokrates sagte, daß die Jugend immer schlechter wird. Und zu meiner Zeit war das alles besser und überhaupt ;-)

Okay, Spaß beiseite. Das Alter meines Gegenübers interessiert mich in einem Chat deutlich weniger, als die Umgangsformen, die da an den Tag gelegt werden.

Und wenn wir schonmal dabei sind: Wie alt seid ihr eigentlich?

----------

## blu3bird

Genau, kommt nach #gentoo-anfaenger da isses viel gemütlicher  :Smile: 

Die ober1337en user in #gentoo.de kommen da nicht rein, weil sie angst haben, dass jemand das -anfaenger beim whois sehen könnte  :Very Happy: 

----------

## deejay

jo.... bei #gentoo.de war ich auch schon länger nicht mehr, weil ich auf solche Antworten keinen Bock habe.

Ich kann solche Sprüche auch ignorieren und mache mir da nichts draus. Nur ist es eigentlich schade, dass

"manche" Leute dem IRC Channel somit eine negatives "Aussehen" verleihen. 

Da poste ich doch meine Frage lieber hier im Forum, da gehen alle viel netter miteinander um  :Very Happy: 

Gruß

der deejay

----------

## l3u

#gentoo-anfaenger ist der erheblich angenehmere Kanal, das stimmt.

----------

## deejay

 *Libby wrote:*   

> #gentoo-anfaenger ist der erheblich angenehmere Kanal, das stimmt.

 

Eingentlich habe ich das mit dem IRC aufgegeben, weil eh nie wirklich was bei rum kam, aber ich werde diesen Channel mal bei meiner nächsten Hürde ausprobieren  :Smile: 

Gruß

deejay

----------

## think4urs11

 *deejay wrote:*   

> Nur ist es eigentlich schade, dass "manche" Leute dem IRC Channel somit eine negatives "Aussehen" verleihen. 
> 
> Da poste ich doch meine Frage lieber hier im Forum, da gehen alle viel netter miteinander um 

 

Und wenn nicht sagt bitte uns -d.h. den Mods- Bescheid sofern wir das nicht selbst bemerken.

----------

## amne

Think4UrS11 ist doof und stinkt! BWHAHAHAHA!!!1111111111shifteins!  :Razz: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *amne wrote:*   

> Think4UrS11 ist doof und stinkt! BWHAHAHAHA!!!1111111111shifteins! 

 

Da magst du ja recht haben aber ich sehe wenigstens umwerfend aus und bin reich daher stört das niemanden wirklich  :Wink: 

... so und wo ist jetzt der Knopf zum Admins bannen?   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Kopernikus

Nananana...Wie sich die Admins und Mods hier benehmen  :Smile:   :Wink: 

Gruß

Kopernikus

----------

## beejay

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> ... so und wo ist jetzt der Knopf zum Admins bannen?  

 

Ich verstehe ja bis heute noch nicht, warum man hier einen Österreicher zum Admin machen konnte. Gerade wir Deutschen sollten aus der Geschichte eigentlich gelernt haben: Das letzte Mal, als wir einem Ösi Adminrechte gegeben haben, gab das verrissene Hosen an allen Ecken und Enden.

*duck*

*renn*

*kreisch*

 :Twisted Evil:   :Laughing:   :Wink: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *beejay wrote:*   

> Das letzte Mal, als wir einem Ösi Adminrechte gegeben haben, gab das verrissene Hosen an allen Ecken und Enden.

 

 :Shocked:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   Wer bezahlt jetzt einen neuen 21er TFT? Die Kaffeefontäne hat der mir glaube ich übelgenommen  :Wink: 

----------

## l3u

Schau nur, wie schön die Kinder spielen *ggg*

----------

## slick

Habe ich was verpaßt? Ist heute Montag (und noch alle besoffen) oder Freitag (und alle schon gedanklich im Wochenende)? Und jetzt hört auf auf dem armen amne rumzuhacken, der kann nix dafür das Hannibal damals die Kranken und Schwachen in den Bergen zurückließ  :Wink: 

Zurück zum Thema, #gentoo.de und #gentoo-anfaenger lese ich beide mit und muß sagen wenn man nicht gerade ein Problem hat was 1337s interessiert bzw. fasziniert ist man eindeutig in #gentoo-anfaenger besser aufgehoben. Dort ist zwar ab und an auch mal witziges OT, aber dafür wird der Channel seinem Namen gerecht. In #gentoo.de habe ich zum einen durch manche Aussagen eine gewisse Hemmschwelle aufgebaut dort was zu schreiben, zum anderen gibts da aber schon recht fähige Leute, die man allerdings erstmal mit einem interessanten, nichtalltäglichen Problem aus dem Idle locken muss.

----------

## l3u

 *Quote:*   

> der kann nix dafür das Hannibal damals die Kranken und Schwachen in den Bergen zurückließ

 

loool der ist fast so gut wie "Zu Zeiten der Völkerwanderung stand an der Grenze ein Schild: 'Vorsicht! Hier endet Deutschland!' -- alle die Lesen konnte, sind dageblieben!" :-)

----------

## think4urs11

*g* es geht doch nix über ein bischen kultivierten Rassenhass

Middlfrangn gegen Oberfrangn

Sieger- gegen Sauerländer

alle Frangn gegen Moosbüffel

Deutsche gegen Schluchtenscheißer

zivilisierte Welt gegen Bush

und trotzdem haben wir uns alle lieb so muß das sein  :Smile: 

----------

